# Igor Krutoy - Deja Vu



## xpangaeax (Oct 1, 2013)

I stumbled across this last night. I was watching Dmitri Hvorostovsky videos on YouTube and found a thrilling live performance of this piece. Anyone heard or seen this? I searched Krutoy and wasn't able to find other conversations on the forum. It seems he writes mainly instrumental music, some of which may diverge from "classical," however he wrote Deja Vu specifically for Hvorostovsky.


----------

